
Maps of Seven Deadly Sins in America : Gene Expression - Jakob
http://scienceblogs.com/gnxp/2009/05/map_of_seven_deadly_sins.php
======
theschwa
Does anyone have any good resources on creating a county by county map like
that?

I've tried to find a good one to use, hopefully to output some data I've
played with in python, but I can't seem to find any good resources.

Note to HN: There is so much information out there now. Lets see more people
playing with it ;)

------
cduan
Many, if not most, of these factors are strongly correlated with wide income
disparity and particularly greater poverty levels. Greed, obviously, but also
those pertaining to crime rates (envy, wrath), arguably lust, and potentially
gluttony.

It would be interesting to see these charts adjusted for wealth levels in some
manner.

------
buugs
This is a much better link if you ask me from the original:

[http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2009/mar/26/one-nation-
seven...](http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2009/mar/26/one-nation-seven-sins/)

------
nihilocrat
I find it pretty amusing that the Bible Belt states tend to be pretty
"sinful".

